# Awarded micranthum ‘Katipo Alexandra’ AM/OCNZ



## kiwi (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## monocotman (Dec 29, 2021)

That is a stunning micranthum!


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 29, 2021)

Perfect!


----------



## Karp60 (Dec 29, 2021)

Very nicely grown!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 29, 2021)

That is a VERY nice micranthum. Congratulations!
Can you explain the varietal name, please?


----------



## kiwi (Dec 29, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> That is a VERY nice micranthum. Congratulations!
> Can you explain the varietal name, please?


Thanks. Katipo is the Maori name for our native Black Widow Spider. (Similar to the Aussie Redback). I use this name for all my plants. Alexandra is my beautiful partner.


----------



## kiwi (Dec 29, 2021)

P.S. I am only using Alexandra for FCC plants. This was originally thought to be an FCC but was unfortunately downgraded due to a slight leaning flower. I hope that it will get there eventually.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2021)

kiwi said:


> P.S. I am only using Alexandra for FCC plants. This was originally thought to be an FCC but was unfortunately downgraded due to a slight leaning flower. I hope that it will get there eventually.


Oh brother! Leaning?


----------



## NEslipper (Dec 29, 2021)

Absolutely stunning, congratulations! What are the measurements?


----------



## lori.b (Dec 29, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 30, 2021)

Paph. micranthum flower in perfection.


kiwi said:


> .......This was originally thought to be an FCC but was unfortunately downgraded due to a slight leaning flower.....


Nitpickers !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 30, 2021)

Great conformation and color! Congrats! 

Btw what was the AM score and breakdown of points?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2021)

thank-you.
How big was the flower?


----------



## Phragper (Dec 30, 2021)

WOW. what a bloom!


----------



## Just1more (Dec 30, 2021)

Absolute perfection! Bloom glows, I love it!!!


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 30, 2021)

Spectacular!


----------



## PeteM (Dec 30, 2021)

Wow.. it doesn’t even look real! congrats, spectacular flower.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## shariea (Dec 30, 2021)

That is really lovely


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 30, 2021)

Good job!
Very nice!


----------



## Martin (Dec 30, 2021)

Great micranthum!


----------



## Murray F (Dec 31, 2021)

Beautiful flower


----------



## Hien (Dec 31, 2021)

kiwi said:


> P.S. I am only using Alexandra for FCC plants. This was originally thought to be an FCC but was unfortunately downgraded due to a slight leaning flower. I hope that it will get there eventually.


wonder if these judges would downgrade a beauty queen to first runner up if she dares to tilt her head on stage.


----------



## emydura (Jan 14, 2022)

Congratulations on the award. It is truly spectacular and well deserved. Pedantic judges. Should have got an FCC.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 14, 2022)

I think what they meant is that the dorsal leans to the left. Nevertheless, high quality clone.


----------



## krisk (Jan 14, 2022)

Great colour. I notice the foliage is quite dark. Is it grown quite shady?


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 14, 2022)

It is very pretty. Congrats on the AM. What are the measurements?

tyler


----------



## Guldal (Jan 15, 2022)

Martin said:


> Great micranthum!


One can only second! If the slightly swaying crown of your majestic micrantum straightens up, next time round, it will certainly break the bank!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 15, 2022)

emydura said:


> Pedantic judges. Should have got an FCC.


If I may wager a guess: it were the votes of the non-paph judges in the panel that determinered the case!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 22, 2022)

Guldal said:


> If I may wager a guess: it were the votes of the non-paph judges in the panel that determinered the case!


An FCC means the perfect flower with no imperfections objectively and without subjective feelings. 

So if you can imagine this flower without faults et al, it would be as you personally scored. Hint: are both sides mirror images of each other and have you ever seen better markings/color on others?


----------



## LadySlipper (Jan 22, 2022)

That's magnificent, congratulations on the award.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2022)

An FCC doesn't mean perfect; just 85 points or better (AOC).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 22, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> That is a VERY nice micranthum. Congratulations!
> Can you explain the varietal name, please?


I would expect an FCC would gather ‘excellent’ (rather than ‘very nice’) comment from you?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 22, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I would expect an FCC would gather ‘excellent’ (rather than ‘very nice’) comment from you?


Well, I wouldn't be to sure of that! 


DrLeslieEe said:


> An FCC means the perfect flower with no imperfections objectively and without subjective feelings.


"The perfect flower ... without subjective feelings" - I surely hope not = a dead flower!

On this side of the dam, I gather, this flower might either earn a small gold medal or a very large silver ditto....depending on how much weight the individual judge puts on it slightly leaning to the side (I guess, this feature of form would in any international show subtract from the total score)?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 22, 2022)

Every adjective I can use to describe the flower is my thought. Stunning and exceptional. Congrats


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2022)

Don’t get me wrong. It is a very beautiful flower indeed.


----------



## emydura (Jan 23, 2022)

So was this just a staking issue?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2022)

There's your problem.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2022)

I thought VERY nice (capitalised) was my way of show A LOT of enthusiasm.
Its a great flower which i would love to have and proudly show.


----------



## emydura (Jan 24, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> View attachment 31904
> 
> There's your problem.



Thanks Tony. Yes the alignment is a little out. Hopefully will be corrected in future flowerings.


----------

